# Stizo's Fishing Report for Feb 13th, 2004



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello everyone on North Dakota Outdoors!

I am a new member to this site. It looks like a very good place to be!

I did pretty good on Sunday, but not lots of numbers. The bite was steady, but not fast. 9 walleye with 5 keepers from 14-18 inches. Fished from 2-8 PM in 18-27 feet of water. They were not very aggressive. They needed to have it jiggled in front of them before they would take it. I could see them on the Vexilar staring at it and then leave if I did not twitch or jig the minnows. The keepers were 14,15,16,17,and 18 inches.

I will be posting reports on Nodak Outdoors regularly from here on out. I fish Lake Sakakawea and Devil's Lake in the Summer, and I ice fish mainly on Lake Audubon. So look for me on the Sakakwea reports and DL reports during the Spring, Summer and Fall. Stizo


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I am trying out the functions of this website. Lots of neat stuff on here. Stizo


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Jealous :bowdown:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Stizo, Glad to see you on this site as well! There seems to be a more mature attitude in where you can disagree with people and they don't insult you fro havinga differetn opinion. Things get discussed in a rational manenr here. 

The Bis-Man Reel and Rec Derby is this weekend, are you going be around? Lots of nice prizes.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Boy,

I do not like tournaments much, unless their rules are very relaxed. I am a rebel.  I think they are a waste of minnows, time and feul if there isn't something very useful that I am going to get out of it other than just meeting people. Socializing is fun, but I don't like to do it at tournaments. The DL tourney sounds like a waste of time, but they have some really good prizes given out throughout the first 80 or so places. That kind or tournament is fine, but a small one like Fox Den puts on, and the one for this weekend, I would rather just sit in my ice house and relax. It would be fun to meet some people, but I would only do it as a spectator. I will think about coming down for the preliminary stuff, then maybe just fish on my own.

Man, we could have used some of these emoticons for the other forum. I really like this forum. They have "Stir the Pot", "Poking with a Stick"...They would have come in handy.

I am scheduled to participate in a private tournament put on by Microsoft on Devils Lake June 4th, but I am not in it for the prizes. I will try to my best for them by fishing DL alot those two weeks prior to the tournament so we at least have a shot at it. It will be Microsoft employees only. At least one Microsoft employee per team. My cousin's husband seems to think I am a ringer, but I beg to differ. I wasn't so lucky for them two years ago at Dakota Waters. 1 walleye, left the tackle bag in the truck, 4 foot waves, and to top it all off, I tore his brother's camper open like a tuna can. Oh God, was that ever a barrel of monkeys. Short story, but embarrassing. This was me:  ...and this was my cousin and her husband: :******: ...and this was his brother, the camper owner: :sniper: Well, better go for now. Stizo : )


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been out of town all week but looking forward to an afternoon on Audobon this weekend. If you see a black chevy with Nodak Outdoors stickers on the back and a Frabill pullover on the northside this weekend off the north shore....feel free to stop on by. Socializing is my game as well. 8)

Welcome to the site Stizo.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

In talking with my Uncle, he said their were around 300 poeple last year.I am more going for the socializing and because I am a member. I figure that 5 bucks for a ticket is cheap, plus the chance to win a new Jiffy auger, a Lowrance GPS Depthfinder and a ton of other prizes is well worth it.

I have had terrible luck all of this ice season, so I don't actually expect to win any prizes for fish anyways.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I will see if the wife will let me out of the house tomorrow morning. I will probably have to take both of my kids along. They fight like a cat and a dog in a mailbox. She pinches him, then he punches her, then it is World War three. :box: Then they both get a lickin, and then dad is the heavy. Sometimes I think it would work better if I just tanned their hides right away when they woke up in the morning, then the rest of the day would go smoothly. :evil: But no, I let them earn their 30 lashes first like a patient father is supposed to do. I will see what develops in the morning. Can't make any promises that I will show up. Stizo : )


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

So How did the tournament go Boy?

I stayed home. We went out for breakfast, and then I changed the oil in my 4 wheeler. Took it 11 miles down the river until I came to an unpassable spot. Before this warm spell, I could go until my feul gage tells me to turn my butt around and head home. That is about 24 river miles, or 27 ditch miles. The river provides the fun of powersliding around the bends where the ditchs do not. Uses a little more fuel when you powerslide! : ) The river has deteriorated a bit. There are some questionable spots where runoff has chewed it up to where I have to go pretty slow and cautiously, and many of the bends are glare ice which sends me in a straight line without being able to turn! Makes your adrenaline shoot through the viens a little here and there. My drug of choice! Since then I have been trying to gather up photos for my gallery here on NodakOutdoors. Let me know how the tourney went. Later. Stizo


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Derbt was fun. Of course, I won no prizes, but had a good time. My cousin lost what I can only assume would have been around an 8 lb walleye at the bottom of the hole. Man that thing looked like a football as I watched it turn and swim. He didn't want to horse it up, and he said he felt it it the bottom of the ice twice. I was down on my hands and knees next tot he hole ready to grab it. I guess one of us should invest in a gaff.

We went back to fish the evening bite after the prizes, abotu 3:30 and from 4:30 to about 6:30, we absolutely hammered them. Nothing over 12.5 inches, but I bet we caught 40 of them. We were giggling like two school girls, we had a great time. I have been telling mywife that sooner or later we would getinto them. Just wish I could have brought home five int he 16 inch range. All my fish came on either a yellow, pink or white with orange eyes genz worm and mycousins was using a gold(the one that got away was onthe gold genzy) and a white and a blood gimatsu hook or whatever that brand of hookis. We were in 40-45 feet. This was probablythe best fishing I have had on Audubon, besides one other time last year over bythe causeway when we hammered perch all day.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds like I made a bad choice by not going fishing. I might have to hit it hard tomorrow since I have Monday off. I don't like to fish the day before work unless I have to. Saturdays are my fishing days most of the time. I sure am glad that 8 pounder got away from you guys...now I will know he is in there, and I can dream about him swimming toward my fishing spot. Thanks for reporting back Boy. We will have to get together sometime. I will be out there tomorrow afternoon and evening. Stizo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished with my wife for the dead hours of the afternoon. Not much going more shallow, but we did play with what had to have been a 36"+ pike for about 20 minutes on the Aqua View. Stare down after stare down... She loved it so the lack of fish was alright with me.


----------

